# New Hayfield - should I mow?



## lkgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

We took a 10 acre plot that was corn last year and planted hay. After discing, we borrowed a no till seeder and purchased a timothy, orchardgrass, ryegrass mix.

The seed store said to use about 30# per acre but the seeder wouldn't adjust any lower and we ended up using about 50# per acre.

Now we have a really nice looking hayfield. (I've walked that field several times this year getting rid of weeds and corn). It's thicker than I thought it would be in June, but not as thick as it will be this fall. It's about 10 inches high.

My question is: 
Should I mow it to about 4 inches and let it thicken like I would do for my front yard? Should I just leave it alone to grow and thicken on it's own?

Thanks.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

What are you going to use the hay for?

You'll want to harvest based on maturity (stage of growth) because that will determine the quality of your hay.

At 10 inches you're probably still the vegetative growth stages.

By the way you're right on the money to leave about four inches when you cut it.

Also where are you located?


----------



## lkgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

We are located in northern illinois.

The hay is for horses.

I understand that when we go to bale, we will be watching the maturity when cutting, but it's starting to get tall. I want it to thicken.

Is it a good idea or a bad idea to just go out and mow it to about 4"?

... or should I be doing something else, or leave it grow?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

When the Timothy heads out it is time to cut. 
When I cut new seeding I will not let the header angle down. I just lower it to get the skids on the ground but don't let the hydraulic header angle down. I guess Ii should ask what type of cutter will you be using?
Where at in Northern Ill.?


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

The age of your horses matters as well. How old are they?


----------



## lkgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

We are south of Rockford. I guess I didn't explain myself fully. I wasn't planning on getting any bales until later in the year. I'd really like this to thicken up some.

I was hoping that if I just mowed the new field now, it would help thicken the grass. Then, later in the season, I would have a nice thick hay field.

If we had our own equip now, we would have baled the thin field, but don't plan on buying our own equip til next year and are depending on a neighbor this year.

Should we just let the grass grow or mow it?

Thanks.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I guess if that is your plan wait till the grass goes to seed then mow it, that way you will be leaving seed that will help thicken the stand. When you do mow it try not to leave any clumps in the field they play hell with a sicle mower when you cut it for hay.


----------



## lkgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks. I will watch for any clumps.


----------



## Creekside Quarters (Dec 24, 2009)

We just recently no-tilled (fall 2009) our farm, which was originally row cropped, with orchardgrass and red clover mix and we had good success mowing it during the establishment period like you are thinking of doing. I think by mowing it, instead of letting it grow tall, really helped to keep the weed pressure down and actually helped out the crop. I would always try to cut it before it got too tall that a way there wasn't so much litter left from the mowing which could smother your hay crop and kill it. I usuallly tried to mow it atleast once a month during the establishement period and worked out pretty well.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Mowing it should increase the tillering of the grasses and that should thicken it up. Too bad you can't make hay off it. Good luck


----------

